# Ian Watson stuff, worth the purchase?



## Sanguine Rain (Feb 12, 2010)

So Ive seen completely mixed reviews about Watson's Inquisition War, and his Space marine, and I was wondering whether or not is worth taking a break from the HH to read these relics, love to hear your thoughts, guys!


----------



## Worldkiller (Jun 16, 2010)

Get Space Marine. That is all I can say on the subject.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

The problem with the inquisition war is that was witten before most of the accepted fluff. There are several serious fluff anomalies you will have to deal with. As a trilogy it is not bad, but as part of the 40K universe fluff it has some problems. Honestly i regretted reading it because of the aforementioned issues. If you are able to keep an open mind about that sort of thing it is a good story, and may be worth your time.


----------



## Phoebus (Apr 17, 2010)

It's good science fiction. In that sense, I would say go for it... but I would seriously balk at the price tags you often see for used copies.

Will it fit with more modern 40k literature? Not in the sense that some concepts have been left behind. But I personally don't see this as a knock.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

I like Inquisition War.

Having started when it was canon I do not find the fluff differences that problematic.

However, Watson planned it as a four book arc so some people are disappointed by the lack of proper conclusion.


----------



## NiceGuyEddy (Mar 6, 2010)

I enjoyed the books. What people are saying about not really fitting in with what we see as accepted fluff is true though. I also felt it (Inquisition War) was ended almost on a whim and some of the plot conclusions weren't satisfying but it's been about ten years since I read it so there are some gaps in my memory.


----------



## Roninman (Jul 23, 2010)

Inquisition war is starts great but goes little downhill afterwards. By no means bad book. Space Marine is THE most wanted book over the years in whole BL arsenal. Before BL closed their own forums, there was something about 500 post megathread for everyone crying to reprint this book.

Ian Watson's stories are way darker than you have used to, more chaotic and anarchy is everywhere. This is what 40k was at start. And remember when book was written, dont complain about canon.


----------



## Sanguine Rain (Feb 12, 2010)

Well, given the age, im not too surprised, and i have heard overwhelmingly good reviews about Space Marine, however Inq. War i've heard Chaos Child ruins the lot, so i guess ill get SM, still not sure about Inq. War though...


----------



## sonn (Nov 25, 2010)

I just read Space Marine and thought it was horrible. I didn't like a single aspect of the book.


----------



## Prophent (Jun 26, 2010)

With his books, it depends. You will either find them very boring, or superb.


----------



## Hammer49 (Feb 12, 2011)

I have read both the space marine book and the Inq war books, and I quite liked them. They are different from the current books in style and background fluff but certainly worth a read.


----------

